# Game 38: Phoenix Suns @ Houston Rockets (1/17)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (29-8) vs Houston Rockets(25-14) *

*When: Wensday, January 17th
Time: 6:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Chase McGrady.* 
Raja and Marion will both be guarding McGrady throughout the
ball game. Force him to shoot. Keep his penetration to a minium.
Force other Rockets to beat you.

2. *Paint Points. *
I think paint points will be a huge factor against the Rockets.
They don't guard the pick-n-roll very well. Attack Hayes and Mutombo
while they're in.

3. *Trench their bench!  *
Battle of the benches will have a big part in what the Suns do.
They'll need solid contributions from James, LB and if Kurt isn't ready,
Jumane Jones.









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> MEMPHIS, Tenn., Jan. 15 (AP) -- Amare Stoudemire scored a season-high 42 points and grabbed nine rebounds to lead the Phoenix Suns to a 137-122 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday night.
> 
> Stoudemire shot 15-of-21 from the field and 12-of-13 from the line as six Suns finished in double figures.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Tracy McGrady*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Houston Rockets Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Jeff Van Gundy*​


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice Game Preview... This is going to be a Defensive Game. 

Phoenix 102
Houston 101

Nash hits the game winning shot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would just like to put out, on the clipboard notes there's a typo.



It should read "Since the 02-03 season, not the 72-73 season.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Is Yao expected to return?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> Is Yao expected to return?


Unfortunately not till mid or late March appraently.....
Hope Mutumbo can keep up with the Suns...........


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

suns win


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I always love watching Mutombo play... but I don't expect him to play much tonight. He just can't run like that for any extended period of time.

That said, if he manages to stay in the game, he'll dismantle us... Nick Collison style.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I always love watching Mutombo play... but I don't expect him to play much tonight. He just can't run like that for any extended period of time.
> 
> That said, if he manages to stay in the game, he'll dismantle us... Nick Collison style.




I heard McGrady left the Mavs game late in the 4th with back problems.

It'll be interesting to see how he is feeling tomorrow.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

After that loss to Dallas and that Simmons article, both teams are gonna play.... HARD.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly think we have a chance to win without Yao. Yao always seems to hurt us against the suns because he simply cant run at the pace.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I want to see if Amare can put up another 30. I think so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I heard McGrady left the Mavs game late in the 4th with back problems.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how he is feeling tomorrow.




BINGO.


McGrady is going to sit against the Suns. His back has flared up.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/basketball/nba/01/17/rockets.mcgrady.ap/index.html


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mutombo should have fouled out by now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Mutombo should have fouled out by now.



LOL


Refs didn't want to call anything in that first half.

I hate when the Suns play down to their competition. Credit to the Rockets
for playing great defense. 

It's a simple game plan, make the Rockets drive. They have NO inside
presence and a jump-shooting team without Yao and Tracy. Yet, the Suns seemed
confused on what to do.

I hope they continue that zone defense, it was working really well.
Except for those two idiot plays. 1) Battier gets an open three 2) Marion plays
Luther Head for the drive even though Luther is a jump-shooter. He must have not
read the scouting report.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yahoo and NBA.com screwed Amare out of 2 blocks and a rebound I think, cbs had it right 12 rebounds 5 blocks


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow. The Rockets defense is pretty damn good even without Yao. Mutombo is still a beast. Even so, its almost impossible to stop the Suns from getting 100.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> After that loss to Dallas and that Simmons article, both teams are gonna play.... HARD.


I was half right. Houston came out and played as well as they could, but Phoenix stunk up the place for 1 1/2 quarters and STILL only trailed by 15! I would think that if a team only scored 27 points on sub 30% shooting over a quarter and a half, with 10 TOs, they would be looking at a 25 point deficit. Credit their defense (No TMac or Yao, but still Bonzi, Battier, Mutumbo, Alston, and Head) that's what kept them in the game. That and the fact that Jeff Van Gundy can't coach an offense against a five-man squad of crash test dummies.


----------

